# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Ξηρή-Υγρή αυγοτροφή και συνθήκες διατήρησης

## xXx

σε αυτό το ποστ θα ήθελα να προτείνετε αυγοτροφές που έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει και είστε ευχαριστημένοι, καθώς και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο διατηρείτε τις αυγοτροφές σας ανάλογα με τον τύπο τους soft ή dry!

----------


## arkas

Εγω προσωπικα χρησιμοποιω με επιτυχια τις αυγοτροφες της CEDE. Απο την πρωτη στιγμη που τις χρησιμοποιησα τα καναρινια μου ξετρελαινονται για αυτες. Τις διατηρω στο ψυγειο γιατι ετσι παραμενουν φρεσκες, δροσερες και κρατανε για περισσοτερο καιρο.

----------


## jk21

επισυναπτω λινκ με την αναλυτικη συσταση καποιων γνωστων αυγοτροφων οπως της orlux ,της cede ,της quicko .επισης αν καποιος βρει κατι αντιστοιχο για  sluis  ,bogena ή καποια αλλη εταιρια ή μπορει να επισυναψει σκαναρισμενα τα συστατικα τους απο τη συσκευασια ,θα αποτελουσε μια καλη <<βαση>> για το τι περιεχουν και πως διαφοροποιουνται οι αυγοτροφες του εμποριου

*ξηρες* *DRY*

cede dry yellow canary *CEDE
*
http://cede.be/en/our-products/produ...d-for-canaries

Eggfood dry: Eggfood dry canaries *ORLUX
*
http://www.orlux.be/nutri/nutrition/...=2593&pro=2637

Quiko Special Eggfood *QUICKO*

https://www.birdsupplynh.com/catalog/pr ... ad0956a0ec



*patee* *SOFT 

*cede morbido egg paste

http://cede.be/en/our-products/produ...bido-egg-paste



Gold patee: Gold patee yellow *ORLUX*

http://www.orlux.be/nutri/nutrition/...=2595&pro=3663


επιλεγοντας καθε μια ,μας δινει αναλυση του προιοντος




η βασικη διαφοροποιηση  στις patee αυγοτροφες ειναι τα περισσοτερα φυτικα ελαια που περιεχουν και η μεγαλυτερη  περιεκτικοτητα σε αυγο σε σχεση με τα << bakery products>> (προιοντα αρτοποιιας ) που υπερτερουν στις ξηρες

ολες χρειαζονται δροσερο μερος για φυλαξη ,να ειναι αεροστεγης οσο ειναι αυτο δυνατο μετα το ανοιγμα , η συσκευασια τους  ωστε να μην οξειδωνονται τα λιπη τους . αν το αυγο το οποιο περιεχουν την στιγμη της παρασκευης τους  ηταν σε φυσικη μορφη ωμο και οχι σκονη(αρα ειχε ηδη αποστειρωθει) τοτε ειναι απαραιτητο και το ψυγειο για μεγαλυτερη χρονικη διαρκεια διατηρησης

στην αρχη της ενασχολησης μου με καναρινια ειχα χρησιμοποιησει  την ξηρη αυγοτροφη της ορλουξ κυριως αλλα και την πατεε .προτιμουσαν την πρωτη αλλα η θρεπτικη  αξια της δευτερης νομιζω ειναι μεγαλυτερη.το διαστημα (2 χρονια) που χρησιμοποιουσα ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και ο μικρος αριθμος πουλιων που ειχα 1-3 ζευγαρακια δεν φτανει για να εχω γνωμη τεκμηριωμενη ως προ την αποδοχη τους και την ποιοτητα περα της κρισεως τους απο τα αναγραφομενα συστατικα

----------


## xXx

αν κάποιος βάλει αυγοτροφή σε μεγάλη ταίστρα, σαν και αυτές που βάζουμε το μείγμα των σπόρων, για κάποιες μέρες, λόγω του ότι πολλοί δεν έχουν άπλετο χρόνο στη διάθεση τους και επιλέγουν αυτό τον τρόπο από το να βάζουν αυγοτροφή σε ατομικές μεζούρες που καταναλώνεται μέσα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και που είναι και το σωστό βέβαια, λόγω της αλλοίωσης που θα υποστούν και λόγω του ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη η καθημερινή χορήγησή της, πόσο είναι το max που θα πρέπει να αφήσουμε την αυγοτροφή υπολογίζετε στην περίπτωση της ξηρής (dry) και σε αυτή της υγρής (patee) αντίστοιχα σε μέρες??

----------


## giann

> αν κάποιος βάλει αυγοτροφή σε μεγάλη ταίστρα, σαν και αυτές που βάζουμε το μείγμα των σπόρων, για κάποιες μέρες, λόγω του ότι πολλοί δεν έχουν άπλετο χρόνο στη διάθεση τους και επιλέγουν αυτό τον τρόπο από το να βάζουν αυγοτροφή σε ατομικές μεζούρες που καταναλώνεται μέσα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και που είναι και το σωστό βέβαια, λόγω της αλλοίωσης που θα υποστούν και λόγω του ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη η καθημερινή χορήγησή της, *πόσο είναι το max που θα πρέπει να αφήσουμε την αυγοτροφή υπολογίζετε στην περίπτωση της ξηρής (dry) και σε αυτή της υγρής (patee) αντίστοιχα σε μέρες??*


Επαναφέρω το παραπάνω ερώτημα γιατί με ενδιαφέρει και μενα...
αναμένουμε απαντήσεις!

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ οταν οι ιδιες οι εταιριες δεν ξερουν ......  ή δεν δινουν οδηγιες χρησης στα σκευασματα τους ,ειναι δυσκολο να ξερουμε εμεις .θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να εστελνες καποιο mail  στην εταιρια της οποιας εχεις προιον και να μαθαιναμε την απαντηση 

εγω δεν θα πω για τα συγκεκριμενα προιοντα ,θα μιλησω ευρυτερα ...

η βιταμινη Α ειναι ευαισθητη στο φως και τον αερα και σταδιακα χανε την αξια της και ταγγιζει .Τον  ρυθμο σε καθε τροφιμο και κατασταση συντηρησης ,δεν το ξερω ,οπως και το τι συντηριτικη ουσια μπορει να υπαρχει σε τροφιμα ζωων και ανθρωπων για την διατηρηση της 

τα ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα ,οξειδωνονται ευκολα ακομα και στη διαρκεια μιας ημερας που θα βρεθουν στο περιβαλλον εκθετα και αν μαλιστα ... θερμανθουν κατα το ψησιμο των τροφιμων που τα περιεχουν ,σιγα σιγα μετατρεπονται στα επικινδυνα για την υγεια τρανς λιπαρα 

η βιταμινη ε ταγγιζει με το φως και τη θερμανση σχετικα συντομα 

οι πρωτεινες ελαχιστα διαφοροποιουνται και παραμενουν στα ποσοστα τους

----------


## antonispahn

> αν κάποιος βάλει αυγοτροφή σε μεγάλη ταίστρα, σαν και αυτές που βάζουμε το μείγμα των σπόρων, για κάποιες μέρες, λόγω του ότι πολλοί δεν έχουν άπλετο χρόνο στη διάθεση τους και επιλέγουν αυτό τον τρόπο από το να βάζουν αυγοτροφή σε ατομικές μεζούρες που καταναλώνεται μέσα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και που είναι και το σωστό βέβαια, λόγω της αλλοίωσης που θα υποστούν και λόγω του ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη η καθημερινή χορήγησή της, πόσο είναι το max που θα πρέπει να αφήσουμε την αυγοτροφή υπολογίζετε στην περίπτωση της ξηρής (dry) και σε αυτή της υγρής (patee) αντίστοιχα σε μέρες??


Εχω αφησει την ξηρη cede της μεχρι 8 μερες σε θερμοκρασιες 20-22 χωρις προβλημα

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις απο θεμα βακτηριων ,αν η ταιστρα ειναι καθαρη και τα πουλια δεν κουτσουλησουν την τροφη ... και  περισσοτερο (η  αφυδατωση της τροφης βοηθα ) .Το θεμα δεν ειναι ομως τι δινεις και δεν αρρωσταινουν αλλα τι τρωνε ...

----------


## antonispahn

> αν εννοεις απο θεμα βακτηριων ,αν η ταιστρα ειναι καθαρη και τα πουλια δεν κουτσουλησουν την τροφη ... και  περισσοτερο (η  αφυδατωση της τροφης βοηθα ) .Το θεμα δεν ειναι ομως τι δινεις και δεν αρρωσταινουν αλλα τι τρωνε ...


Kαλημέρα Δημήτρη,
συμφωνώ μαζί σου όπως επίσης ότι η σύσταση της "αυγοτροφης" δεν είναι η ίδια τη μέρα που την ανοίγεις με τη μέρα που τελειώνει το κουτί.Σίγουρα δεν είναι ιδανικό αυτό αλλα κάποιες φορες είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## orion

εγώ όλο το χρόνο ότι αβγοτροφή και να χρησιμοποιώ την διατηρώ στο ψυγείο...  :winky:

----------


## vag21

> εγώ όλο το χρόνο ότι αβγοτροφή και να χρησιμοποιώ την διατηρώ στο ψυγείο...


μια απο τα ιδια.

----------


## HarrisC

Εγω νομιζω οτι  η ξηρη αυγοτροφη (παντα επωνυμη) να διατηρηται σε ξερες και οχι υγρες συνθηκες και να τηρειται η ημερομηνια ληξης πουχει η συσκευασια.Ενα αεροστεγες βαζο η το μεταλλικο δοχειο απο εσπρεσο καφε που χρησιμοποιω εγω ειναι καλη λυση μια και το ζητουμενο ειναι να μην πιασει μουχλα -μυκητες η να αλοιωθουν τα συστατικα.Επισης πιστευω οτι πανω απο 1 ημερα καλο ειναι  να μην την αφηνουμε στην αυγουλιερα του κλουβιου και να την αλλαζουμε.

----------


## panos70

εγω σε γυαλινο βαζω μικρο τι διατηρω και σε ενα μεγαλο ,και στο ψυγειο και τα δυο,απο το μικρο το ανοιγω συχνα για να μην ανοιγω ολη τι συσκευασια  και παιρνει αερα,και οταν τελειωνει το μικρο τοτε το ξαναγεμιζω

----------


## HarrisC

Οι  αυγοτροφες περιεχουν φυτικα ελαια τα οποια οξειδωνονται ευκολα.Αυτο απαιτει την χρηση αντιοξιδωτικων.Καποιες εταιριες βαζουν αρκετες αντιοξειδωτικες αλλες λιγοτερες.Τα λιπη καλυπτουν ενεργειακες αναγκες των πουλιων ,βοηθουν στο σωστο πτερωμα και το πιο βασικο .ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ τις λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες Α,D, E, K .Εννοειται οτι αν εχουμε οξειδωση των ελαιων ολα αυτα χανονται.Χανουμε βιταμινες ετσι νομιζουμε οτι καναμε καλο αλλα καναμε μια τρυπα στο νερο.Συμπερασμα.Προσεχουμε να μην οξειδωθουν γιαυτο διατηρουμε σε ΣΤΕΓΑΝΑ δοχεια χωρις υγρασια- οι μυκητες καραδοκουν σε υγρα μερη και βεβαια δεν θα τους δουμε με το ματι,ΒΑΖΑ οχι διαφανη γιατι οι ακτινες ηλιου βοηθουν την οξειδωση,και σεβασμο στην ημερομηνια ληξης.Πολλες φορες λεμε : δεν βαριεσαι ,εληξε εδω και κανα διμηνο αλλα το δινω και δεν επαθε τιποτα το πουλακι.
Μπορει να μην επαθε τιποτα αλλα δεν του εκανε και τιποτα γιατι τα βασικα θρεπτικα στοιχεια της αυγοτροφης καταστραφηκαν.
Και βεβαια δεν "ξεχναμε" την αυγοτροφη στην αυγοθηκη για τους παραπανω λογους.Καλυτερα μην την βαλουμε καθολου

----------


## vag21

επειδη το θεμα με απασχολουσε εδω και καιρο, αποφασισα να στειλω email στην versele laga για να ρωτησω ποιος ειναι ο πιο σωστος τροπος αποθηκευσης patee αυγοτροφης,δειτε την απαντηση.

Dear Sir,

The best way to store is cool and dry. Refrigerator is not necessary and mostly to humid.

Kind regards,



*Dr. Patrick Ghysels*


Technical Product Advisor
Birds | Farmyard | Small Mammals

----------


## jk21

μια που ανοιξες διαλογο ,δεν τους ρωτουσες σε συνθηκες οπως τις αναφερει ,ποσο καιρο *εγγυωνται* για την διατηρηση της βιταμινης Α και των λιπαρων οξεων της patee αυγοτροφης που εχει και μπολικο ελαιο ;

----------


## vag21

ρωτα τους μητσο ,οτι εχω ρωτησει το απανταν μεσα σε δυο μερες ,εστω σε αυτο τους βγαζω το καπελο.

----------


## jk21

.... βρε ρωτα εσυ που σου λεω

----------


## vag21

ωχ σε εχουνε στην black list  :Fighting0015:

----------


## jk21

οχι βρε ,αλλα αν αρχισουμε το διαλογο ,θα τους βαλω στον κοπο χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## an.nicolaou

Τελικά τι έγινε; καμία απάντηση;

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα ο Βαγγελης δεν ειναι πια μελος του φορουμ . Καποια στιγμη αποχωρησε .Μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμη ,δεν ειχε γραψει κατι εδω ,ουτε ειχε αναφερει κατι καπου αλλου

----------


## an.nicolaou

Επειδή μου αρέσει να διαβάζω στο φόρουμ για θέματα που με ενδιαφέρουν δυστυχώς πρόσεξα ότι αρκετά θέματα δεν ολοκληρωνονται.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα 

διευκρινιζοντας οτι δεν αναφερομαι στο Βαγγελη που οσο ηταν στο φορουμ ,δεν αφηνε θεματα ατελειωτα 

αρκετα μελη ,εμφανιζονται ,κανουν τη δουλεια τους (βοηθιουνται ή παιρνουν καποια πληροφορια ) και μετα εξαφανιζονται ή απλα δεν ενδιαφερονται να τελειωσουν ενα θεμα .Συνηθως μη συχνα ενεργα μελη ,γιατι αυτα σπανια αφηνουν ατελειωτα θεματα

----------


## an.nicolaou

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Δημήτρη.

----------


## ninos

> επειδη το θεμα με απασχολουσε εδω και καιρο, αποφασισα να στειλω email στην versele laga για να ρωτησω ποιος ειναι ο πιο σωστος τροπος αποθηκευσης patee αυγοτροφης,δειτε την απαντηση.
> 
> Dear Sir,
> 
> The best way to store is cool and dry. Refrigerator is not necessary and mostly to humid.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> 
> ...


Νομίζω εδώ απαντήθηκε το θέμα. Τώρα σχετικά με το πόσο παραμένουν "εν' ζωή" οι βιταμίνες της, ειναι κάτι νομίζω που ούτε εταιρίες τροφίμων,αλλα και φρούτων μπορουν να δώσουν, αφού επηρεάζονται από αρκετούς εξωγενείς παράγοντες

----------


## jk21

Εγω εννοουσα το τελευταιο ερωτημα που του ειχα κανει για την βιτ Α και τα ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα και την πιθανοτατη σταδιακη αλλοιωση τους .Νομιζω εκει κρυβεται και η ουσια στο αν ειναι εγκυρη τελικα η αρχικη απαντηση τους 

Σε διαγωνισμο ενος συλλογου ,υπηρχε προιον του σπονσορα προς εκθεση ,με βαση  τριμμενους σπορους σε μορφη αλευρου και αλλα προσθετα  σαν προταση αντικαταστασης της διαιτας σπορων .... με βρισκουνε κατι φιλοι εκτροφεις οργανωμενοι και μου λενε Δημητρη εσυ τι λες; δειχνει πολυ καλο και ετσι θα εχουν τα πουλια στανταρ διατροφη και δεν θα τρωνε μονο λιπαρους .... τους λεω η εταιρια υποστηριζει οτι με το ανοιγμα κρατουν τη θρεπτικη αξια τους στις ταδε ουσιες (αυτες που ενισταμαι και εδω ) ; η εταιρια λεει οτι δινει οσα γραφει η συσταση μου λενε ... βρισκω τον εκπροσωπο της εταιριας ... το ρωτα .... α δεν ξερω μου λεει ....

απλα πραγματα παιδια ... σε πολλα πραγματα ουτε και οι ιδιοι δεν το χουν ψαξει (ενταξει αυτος ηταν της αντιπροσωπειας ,οχι της παρασκευαστριας ) ή και να το χουν ,νομιζουν ή νομιζανε οτι εχουν να κανουν απλα με ενα κοινο ,που οτι του σπρωξεις αγοραζει ....


Εγω ειμαι ξεκαθαρος ... ω3 και ω6 εκτεθειμενα στο φως και τον αερα ,συντομα  οξειδωνονται ! για την βιτ Α επιφυλλασομαι αναλογα με το τι συντηριτικες ουσιες της προσθεσεις

----------

